# Reel testing and casting practice



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I hit the field yesterday for the first time since Oct. There was some serious rust that needed to be shaken off...lol

I was testing the new Akios 666MML3 Tourno reel. I spent some time tuning it then hit the field.

I'm pretty impressed with the reel. My casting, not so much but the reel performed GREAT!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrGnvrV_kaY

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've been throwing the 666, 656, & 555 and love the reels. I too have the ceramics in them but I use the big handle for fishing. Tommy if your cast is rusty I sure need some WD40..... about a case


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

They really are great reels... 

Tommy


----------

